# Official Secret Santa Picture Thread



## Mr Ed

This is the place to post those pictures of the much anticipated gifts when you open them. I should say that the existence of this thread is not an endorsement of the early opening of gifts, just trying to be prepared.  

Merry Christmas everyone.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Chems




----------



## Mr Ed

Nice Haul.

Whilst I'm not fully convinced about the 'it just came open in my hands' story :lol: I am delighted to see the process working.

Really looking forward to seeing all the gifts.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer

Lovely items. I'd really like one of those screwdrivers. Tho, I'm a bit confused about the anonymity of the sender?


----------



## Waka

Doesn't look like I'll have anything to post


----------



## Mr Ed

Waka":xltu00ys said:


> Doesn't look like I'll have anything to post



No me either (so far)

Ed


----------



## Karl

EdSutton":200cswjg said:


> Waka":200cswjg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like I'll have anything to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No me either (so far)
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...


That's sad - although your Secret Santa may have done what I have done and posted by special delivery today (although neither of you will be the recipient of my Yuletide gift).

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Chems

Waka do you mean you've order from somewhere and it hasn't arrived yet?


----------



## Ironballs

I think he means his gift hasn't arrived yet. Mine has and I'm getting quite excited


----------



## Escudo

Only two more sleeps now.


----------



## Waka

Chems":ugmyakmp said:


> Waka do you mean you've order from somewhere and it hasn't arrived yet?



No my SS hasn't arrived, here I am crying in the workshop as I unwrap presents to myself.


----------



## woodbloke

Waka":w4req95v said:


> Chems":w4req95v said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waka do you mean you've order from somewhere and it hasn't arrived yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my SS hasn't arrived, here I am crying in the workshop as I unwrap presents to myself.
Click to expand...


Waka - I was disappointed not to find a bit of candle in the post :lol: - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze

I lost my 'workshop candle'... Then I found it on a sawhorse. 
I am so glad RichBurrow made me my stool seat. Can't wait to get permission to go into the shop after the Noo Yeer and fix it with some legs. 







Now, I can stop using that sawhorse as a seat. 'Big smile ... knowing where my candle is!' 

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE *


----------



## woodbloke

Benchwayze":1mdr8u8r said:


> I lost my 'workshop candle'... Then I found it on a sawhorse.
> I am so glad RichBurrow made me my stool seat. Can't wait to get permission to go into the shop after the Noo Yeer and fix it with some legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I can stop using that sawhorse as a seat. 'Big smile ... knowing where my candle is!'
> 
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE *



...it's OK John, for those fortunate enough to possess a bit of candle, I have to slum it though :-({|= 'cos I haven't got a bit  - Rob


----------



## pedder

Opened my secret santa gift today. Secret Santa I thank you very much. How could you know that I miss a decent bow saw? I like it very very much. :ho2 












I want to thank Ed, too. Thank you for taking the truble to organize this secret santa. It is a lot of fun.

Merry Christmas
Pedder


----------



## big soft moose

as i said on the other thread moving house caused me to be somewhat late putting my secret santa gift in the post (on account of not remembering what box i'd put it in , then forgetting about the whole thing under the stress of moving) 

it went in the post yesterday so some "lucky" person should get a suprise new year present instead of the traditional christmas one ( afterall the three kings didnt arrive until jan 6 - and if its good enough for jesus... )

that said i havent got mine yet either  probably down to the house move too.


----------



## Mr Ed

Pete

The address you gave me was your work address so that shouldn't be affected by your house move?

Cheers, Ed


----------



## big soft moose

EdSutton":s5pus86x said:


> Pete
> 
> The address you gave me was your work address so that shouldn't be affected by your house move?
> 
> Cheers, Ed



cheers ed - my tactical error there as i havent been to the office since monday. Oh well it looks as tho i will get my secret santa on jan 7 (first day back) which serves me right for my general slackness in posting mine.


----------



## Mr Ed

pedder":99uow4rh said:


> Opened my secret santa gift today. Secret Santa I thank you very much. How could you know that I miss a decent bow saw? I like it very very much. :ho2



Pedder

Looks like an excellent gift; I'm sure you're delighted. I'm also particularly pleased that one half of our only international transaction has worked out.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer

The bow saw looks lovely, I must admit that crossed my mind as a possibility. But who sent it?? :?:


----------



## Mr Ed

wizer":3o46u1lc said:


> The bow saw looks lovely, I must admit that crossed my mind as a possibility. But who sent it?? :?:



Well obviously I know who sent it, but its for the individual to 'reveal themselves' if they wish to.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Escudo

Presently gorging on "brebirousse d'Argental" with lashings of port.  Waiting to open my secret santa gift. The postings tomorrow on this thread are eagerly waited.

Well done Ed for organising this exciting event. 

Merry Christmas all. Cheers. Tony


----------



## Tony Zaffuto

Merry Christmas to all you Blokes and Galoots across the pond. We're still counting down our time till Santa!

T.Z.


----------



## woodbloke

It's early on Christmas morning now, just got the first brew of the day on (possibly the only brew  ) and haven't yet unwrapped the presents under the tree. Thanks to Ed for organising the event...Merry Christmas everybody - Rob :ho2


----------



## bobscarle

Happy Christmas everybody. We were woken at about 6 o'clock this morning, children desperate to open their presents so well into my third cup of tea as I write this.

Yesterday the postman came with a special delivery item. I only had one day to wait before I could open it! This morning this is what I found inside the box (except for the chocolate Santa)






2 blocks of honing soap, a 6" rule, a rule stop and a Lie Nelsen Dovetail marker. What a haul!!!!!!!!! The only problem is that there was no name, so I cannot say thank you properly. However, whoever you are, thank you very much. I am absolutely delighted with the gifts and completely taken aback by your generosity.

Bob


----------



## wizer

Well I had the best nght's sleep for about 2 weeks. When little'n came in this morning I had to stop myself from being grumpy, til I remembered what day it was. From that moment I all I could think about was my SS pressie. Patiently sitting through bubba's huge sack of pressies I thought my time had come. Then SWMBO bring out my present to her and says can I open this now... sigh, ok. She gave me mine which lifted my spirits a bit (posted elsewhere), then it went back to playing with bubba's pressies. Quietly I whispered to SWMBO "isn't there anything else for me under there?" I think I won in the paper ripping contest this year. 

I was overjoyed to find not one but TWO beautifully made marking gauges. 






Even tho Ed's name was on the back of the parcel, I was provided with a note explaining what they where and how to sharpen the blades.






They really are much more engineered that I could have imagined. My shoddy photography doesn't do them justice.

I just stole 10mins to tip toe out to the workshop and have a little play.






They're just right in the hand and work fantastically.


Ed, thanks so much for my present and thanks for setting this little scheme up. It's a fantastic thing which has really lifted my xmas spirits. The only thing I'm waiting for now is seeing what everything else got.

If you didn't enter this year. You simply MUST enter next year. It's the only way to guarantee a fabulous woodworking present on xmas day.


----------



## ByronBlack

Hey Pedder, I sent you the bowsaw, I'm glad you liked it, I wasn't sure what to send and my tool making skills are not very good, and I saw this and thought it would be a nice present. I'm glad you didn't have any problems putting it together, I had to break it down into parts to be able to send it in a smaller package.

Happy Xmas mate, (I have found some spare blades for it that I'll send over to you when I'm more organised in the new year).

I've not opened mine yet, but it comes from the south-west on the postage mark, so that narrow's it down... I'll reveal all later on today.

HAPPY XMAS EVERYONE!!

Edit: Wizer, glad your feeling better today, those gauges are schweeet, well done Ed! (Do you sell them?)


----------



## Benchwayze

Like those gauges too Wizer... 

Lucky fellah! 
Happy Christmas.


----------



## Mr Ed

Tom

So glad you're happy with them. I did happen to take a couple of pics before I sent them, so I'll just slip them in here! (blowing my own trumpet I know...  )














Enjoy

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer

Your photography does them the justice they deserve. Thanks once again. I'm so pleased with them.


----------



## 9fingers

Ed, I'm full of admiration for your gauges. What do you use for the blade?
Are they home made or do you buy them in?
I'm tempted to have a go at making one myself.

Regards

Bob


----------



## Ironballs

Well, I opened mine earlier and I have to say that I am genuinely staggered, a lot of thought and effort has gone into it from someone I've never met and even lives in a different country....

Not had time to do any pictures yet, but I will put some up and also include an "in action" snap too. Thank you Santa, you're a gent and well done to Ed for organising.

PS - Ed, your pictures are always very high quality, what camera do you use?

PPS - Santa, the handle is a great fit, no need for any adjustment


----------



## Mr Ed

9fingers":3pan1iow said:


> Ed, I'm full of admiration for your gauges. What do you use for the blade?
> Are they home made or do you buy them in?



I did make some blades out of A2 steel, but the amount of work was excessive for the end result. These ones were purchased from Axminster, part number 600457, £2.30 each - I decided at that price its not worth making them.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Mr Ed

Ironballs":1gb7d0l2 said:


> PS - Ed, your pictures are always very high quality, what camera do you use?



I use a Nikon D80, which with the right lighting and background produces some excellent results.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## DaveL

Well I opened my present and was very pleased to find this




Now for those of you who have not had the pleasure of trying one of these, it is a Philly Shave. 8) 
And as I know the rules about without pictures it didn't happen, here are some shavings I made a little earlier 




Thanks must go to Ed for organising this great idea for us to all have such fun making and receiving presents. =D> 
And thanks to Phil for the best shave I have. \/


----------



## Mr Ed

Thats a fine looking spokeshave Dave. Difficult for Santa to remain secret when we can see the hallmarks of his work in a quality tool like that!

Cheers, Ed


----------



## seanybaby

Many thanks to my secret santa for this maple screwdriver.


----------



## Escudo

I am chuffed to bits with my secret santa gift. Thankyou santa it's great!  

A hand made screwdriver with a selection of bits and a special LV pencil.






The screwdriver is beautifully made, fits the hand perfectly and looks very stylish. A very well executed piece of workmanship.

I am going to enjoy using this in the years ahead, a Christmas gift from an unknown distant friend.

Thanks again goes to Ed for organising this exciting and fun event. I hope we can do another next year, already got some ideas for my gift. 

Cheers and Merry Christmas forum friends. Tony

PS. I am now nervously waiting for approval of my gift.


----------



## woodbloke

seanybaby":3n3vkwhd said:


> Many thanks to my secret santa for this maple screwdriver.


 
Sean - nice prezzi, but why are the bottles still unopened? :lol: - Rob


----------



## Waka

Sean

I take it that there's another 11 bottles behind each one of those to make up the full case?


----------



## woodbloke

Here's what I opened this morning...a delightful confection, beauuutifuly engineered =D> in rosewood and brass:












It took me a little time this morning to work out what it was and how to use it :-k but now I know :wink: so to whatever kind Santa majicked this one up...very many thanks indeed - Rob :ho2


----------



## Benchwayze

Dovetail spacer? [-X 

Maybe a centre finder? \/


----------



## Mr Ed

That is a fine looking centre marking gauge Rob. Looks superbly engineered by what I can see from here - nice haul.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## seanybaby

Rob - I'm still trying to get through the 12 big bottles of Leffe i bought myself :lol: 

Waka - I wish :shock:


----------



## Benchwayze

EdSutton":3ktu0e1t said:


> That is a fine looking centre marking gauge Rob. Looks superbly engineered by what I can see from here - nice haul.
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Hi Ed, 
Where do you find those rotary cutters please? Or do you make your own? 

Cheers
John 
:ho2


----------



## Mr Ed

See earlier in this thread;



EdSutton":1vetwdjb said:


> 9fingers":1vetwdjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, I'm full of admiration for your gauges. What do you use for the blade?
> Are they home made or do you buy them in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make some blades out of A2 steel, but the amount of work was excessive for the end result. These ones were purchased from Axminster, part number 600457, £2.30 each - I decided at that price its not worth making them.
> 
> Cheers, Ed
Click to expand...



Ed


----------



## pedder

Ironballs":262utzoe said:


> Not had time to do any pictures yet



Hi Damian, 

maybee this link helps? I found a few pictures on my server. Glad you like it, I really want to see the tote in your hand.






Byron, thank You very much for the saw! I really like it.

Ed these gauges looks wonderful!

Cheers Pedder


----------



## TheTiddles

woodbloke":2c3b55ui said:


> Here's what I opened this morning...a delightful confection, beauuutifuly engineered =D> in rosewood and brass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a little time this morning to work out what it was and how to use it :-k but now I know :wink: so to whatever kind Santa majicked this one up...very many thanks indeed - Rob :ho2



Gosh Rob, that looks awfully like ebony to me...

It also looks like a centre marking gauge that my dad has, it's the only one I have ever seen like it as it allows you to scribe the centre right up to the end of the piece or on an end of a narrow plank that the standard 3-pin design can't do, I wonder who made it.

As for me, I got a bench hold-down, one of those big iron ones you tap down with a hammer, I haven't tried it yet but thanks Wizer for it! Maybe its significant weight contributed to your back injury??

Aidan


----------



## wizer

No worries Aidan. I assume you was glad it wasn't a hand made wizer special? 

It's a Gramercy hold down. MarkW and I recently trailed the cheaper ones that can be sourced locally, but the head of Mark's ripped off. So I imported these from Tool For Working Wood. Try it out, they're fabby.

Some amazing things posted so far.

I will post the items that didin't make approval tomorrow.


----------



## PaulO

Thanks very much to my SS, very kind but I would have preferred it if you had made something yourself.





:roll:


----------



## woodbloke

TheTiddles":36ik7fi1 said:


> woodbloke":36ik7fi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I opened this morning...a delightful confection, beauuutifuly engineered =D> in rosewood and brass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a little time this morning to work out what it was and how to use it :-k but now I know :wink: so to whatever kind Santa majicked this one up...very many thanks indeed - Rob :ho2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh Rob, that looks awfully like ebony to me...
> 
> It also looks like a centre marking gauge that my dad has, it's the only one I have ever seen like it as it allows you to scribe the centre right up to the end of the piece or on an end of a narrow plank that the standard 3-pin design can't do, I wonder who made it.
> 
> As for me, I got a bench hold-down, one of those big iron ones you tap down with a hammer, I haven't tried it yet but thanks Wizer for it! Maybe its significant weight contributed to your back injury??
> 
> Aidan
Click to expand...


:wink: :wink: ...say no more, fabulous bit of kit :lol: - Rob :ho2


----------



## Aled Dafis

I recieved a very well made wooden marking gauge. I'll post pics later - it's a bit manic here at the moment.

Thank you very much Santa - (Rob?)

Aled


----------



## woodbloke

Aled Dafis":xzchfonv said:


> I recieved a very well made wooden marking gauge. I'll post pics later - it's a bit manic here at the moment.
> 
> Thank you very much Santa - (Rob?)
> 
> Aled



:lol: - Rob :ho2


----------



## Benchwayze

EdSutton":2t6wsyod said:


> See earlier in this thread;
> 
> 
> 
> EdSutton":2t6wsyod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9fingers":2t6wsyod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, I'm full of admiration for your gauges. What do you use for the blade?
> Are they home made or do you buy them in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make some blades out of A2 steel, but the amount of work was excessive for the end result. These ones were purchased from Axminster, part number 600457, £2.30 each - I decided at that price its not worth making them.
> 
> Cheers, Ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
Click to expand...


Thanks Ed. As you say; hardly worth the effort of making the blades one's self. I am obliged.


----------



## Aled Dafis

Benchwayze":2wezgyx1 said:


> EdSutton":2wezgyx1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See earlier in this thread;
> 
> 
> 
> EdSutton":2wezgyx1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9fingers":2wezgyx1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, I'm full of admiration for your gauges. What do you use for the blade?
> Are they home made or do you buy them in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make some blades out of A2 steel, but the amount of work was excessive for the end result. These ones were purchased from Axminster, part number 600457, £2.30 each - I decided at that price its not worth making them.
> 
> Cheers, Ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ed. As you say; hardly worth the effort of making the blades one's self. I am obliged.
Click to expand...


Just for information, the Veritas ones are currently on offer at Workshop Heaven for £1.50.

http://www.workshopheaven.com/eStor...76&act=&aff=&pg=prod&ref=3VERMGW&cat=&catstr=

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Mr Ed

ByronBlack":1e56nfoh said:


> those gauges are schweeet, well done Ed! (Do you sell them?)



Never really thought about it to be honest. I've only made a prototype and a run of 4, 2 of which now reside with Wizer.

The issue would be that whilst the cost of materials is relatively low, the man hours to make one would make the cost seem unreasonable (in my view) in comparison to the commercially available alternatives.

If there was some level of interest I could work out a price, but bearing in mind that you can get a Titemark for £77 (which is on another level in terms of engineering and performance) I doubt if it would be cheaper than that by a sufficient margin to be of interest to anyone.

Don't mean to be defeatist, but it always seems to be the way that when you work out the true cost of these handmade items they become unfeasible. I don't know how Philly does it.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer

I see where your coming from Ed, which makes my gift all the more special. I must admit when I first opened it I wondered why there was 2. Then I remembered last time I needed to use my traditional crown marking gauge and needing to change it back and forth between 2 settings. Having 2 will eliminate that problem. I'm forcing myself another day in bed and then I'm going to have an extensive play with my new toys tomorrow. 


PS: As said in that other thread. It's against the medieval rules of the forum not to post pics.

Get your buttocks in gear.


----------



## 9fingers

Aled Dafis":3uxja23i said:


> Benchwayze":3uxja23i said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdSutton":3uxja23i said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See earlier in this thread;
> 
> 
> 
> EdSutton":3uxja23i said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9fingers":3uxja23i said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, I'm full of admiration for your gauges. What do you use for the blade?
> Are they home made or do you buy them in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make some blades out of A2 steel, but the amount of work was excessive for the end result. These ones were purchased from Axminster, part number 600457, £2.30 each - I decided at that price its not worth making them.
> 
> Cheers, Ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ed. As you say; hardly worth the effort of making the blades one's self. I am obliged.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for information, the Veritas ones are currently on offer at Workshop Heaven for £1.50.
> 
> http://www.workshopheaven.com/eStor...76&act=&aff=&pg=prod&ref=3VERMGW&cat=&catstr=
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Aled
Click to expand...



Thanks for the link Aled,

I've just ordered a couple to put in the round-2-it queue!!

Bob


----------



## Benchwayze

Like my JTBD (Jobs To Be Done) file then Bob? 

 

Those hand drivers for the electrical driver bits... 
They look very much like a 'Marc' one job to me! 
 

http://woodnotes-marc.blogspot.com/


----------



## gidon

Well I was gobsmacked to receive this from Secret Santa:






Fantastic design and craftmanship - thank you so much Secret Santa!! And thanks to Ed for arranging all this - a great idea.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Mr Ed

That looks excellent Gidon. I've looked at that style of open tote in Jim Tolpins Toolbox Book many times, but never got round to making one. I particularly like the holes for screwdrivers at the ends.

Well done Santa, whoever you are.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## gidon

Yes it is - it has chisel slots on the other end. I know who sent it but not sure if he wants it known or not ...
Thanks again SS .
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## wizer

I'm really confused about the anonymity thing? The secret is just necessary before the gift is opened?


----------



## seanybaby

I think it's quite fun to guess who the gifts were from.

I sent a leg of lamb :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman

I received a very nice Lie Nielsen dovetail marker from my Secret Santa, who was Chems (James)







Thanks, James, it's very nice and will get plenty of use.

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## wizer

PaulO":3s3zbhxq said:


> Thanks very much to my SS, very kind but I would have preferred it if you had made something yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:



Sorry, maybe it's this headache that I've woke up with. But did you really receive that from your secret santa??


----------



## Waka

Paul Chapman":1yct9jm0 said:


> I received a very nice Lie Nielsen dovetail marker from my Secret Santa, who was Chems (James)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, James, it's very nice and will get plenty of use.
> 
> Cheers :ho2
> 
> Paul



Paul

Very nice SS gift. 

I want to bring your attention to using this marker with a marking knife. Near the top mine has been cut whilst I've used the marking knife, it doesn't affect the performance accuracy, but it's annoying when running the pencil down.

Purely my own fault I wasn't paying attention, just don't want you to fall into the same bad habit, but then only having hand tools you'll be more of an expert :wink:


----------



## Chems

Glad you liked it Paul, I was hoping very much you didn't already have one! I thought you hadn't done anything wrong enough to get something made by me, no body deserves that.


Thanks to Ed from me too, only been on the forum a few months but already feels like a great community I'm part of.


----------



## Paul Chapman

Waka":3grkbo1q said:


> but then only having hand tools you'll be more of an expert :wink:



Exactly :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman

Chems":3dhbfpn4 said:


> Glad you liked it Paul, I was hoping very much you didn't already have one!



This is my very first Lie Nielsen tool - although I understand from others that they can become addictive......

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke

Paul Chapman":1e5b0ttu said:


> Chems":1e5b0ttu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked it Paul, I was hoping very much you didn't already have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my very first Lie Nielsen tool - although I understand from others that they can become addictive......
> 
> Cheers :ho2
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


LN No9 will see you sliding nicely down the 'Slope' Paul :lol: - Rob


----------



## 9fingers

I think I've decided to avoid all LN tools. Being imported I wanted to check that they did 230 volt versions and I can't find anywhere to confirm that they will work in UK
I would not want to get one only to find I could not plug it in here! 

Bob :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman

woodbloke":2kl03fc5 said:


> LN No9 will see you sliding nicely down the 'Slope' Paul :lol:



Shhhhhhh :-$


----------



## johnjin

Wizer

I don't think there are too many Santas around giving away £2000 plus Holtey planes.  
However I could be wrong :wink: 

Happy New Year to you and I hope your back is soon sorted

Best wishes

John


----------



## big soft moose

seanybaby":1wvbeipv said:


> I sent a leg of lamb :lol:



as i wont be picking mine up from the office til jan 7th , i hope you didnt send it to me


----------



## gidon

My SS is happy to be revealed and is ...

Tony (Escudo) - thanks Tony .

Cheers


Gidon


----------



## Karl

SWMBO finally released my gift on Xmas day, and I received a very nice pair of Kell products - a deluxe dovetail marker and a centre finder. No pics as the camera has run out of charge, and i've lost the charger. D'oh. I've got a nice little collection of brass products going on at the moment (including one of Newts scratchstocks). 

Thanks very much SS.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Ironballs

Hello Karl, this is your SS, glad you like the Kell bits, I did a lot of thinking and perusing as my toolmaking skills and equipment are non-existent!

Certainly nowhere near the skills of Pedder, my SS, he crafted a beautiful saw for me and today I was able to give it a little test drive. Did an unmarked cut straight into a piece of tough oak on a bench hook, gave a very straight cut and left a surface remarkably smooth. This is a most impressive saw and I'm quite humbled to receive it. Thanks Pedder, here are a few pictures


----------



## Karl

IB - thanks for the gifts. That saw looks a cracker. 

Ed - many thanks for organising the event - i've started thinking about next years gift already!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## pedder

Ironballs":7q2c2d1z said:


> today I was able to give it a little test drive. Did an unmarked cut straight into a piece of tough oak on a bench hook, gave a very straight cut and left a surface remarkably smooth.



Hi Ironballs,

really glad you like it. The handle could be tad smaller, though. 

Cheers 
Pedder


----------



## wizer

karl":1eq8pigx said:


> I i've started thinking about next years gift already!



Me too and if we do it again, I'm going to make it ASAP


----------



## Karl

wizer":38kp9hhm said:


> Me too and if we do it again, I'm going to make it ASAP



And me - I had a blinding idea for a shop made gift, but work meant that I just had no time to make it.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer

hehe I had one idea that I'd revealed only to Ed, I was certain someone else would do. But they didn't so that's what I'm making next year.


----------



## Philly

Apologies for the delay getting here - relatives have all now departed and I can safely venture into the workshop  

I was looking forward to opening my SS pressie - and on Christmas morning (yes, I WAS strong) I opened the box to find *this* safely wrapped in a pile of shavings.  







It's a small rebate plane, modelled on a S+S. Needless to say, I was blown away :shock: Here's another pic...






The plane is fantastic and must of taken the maker many, many hours to complete - thank you again SS, I will cherish it forever!  

And finally, an action shot.........






The plane features an engraving of the makers initials and date on the side - very smart!! 

Many thanks Mr Dafis!!

Philly


----------



## big soft moose

philly your picture links arent working for me - just getting the dreaded whitebox, red cross


----------



## DaveL

Phil,

I can see the pictures if I paste the address into a browser address bar, I think you cannot link to them, only directly access them. :evil:


----------



## DaveL

Well that is a perfect match, a plane for a plane maker.  

I am glad I was allowed into the workshop over Christmas, LOML is definitly a keeper. 8)


----------



## wizer

It's got to do with the space in the file name. If you can rename it I'm sure it will work.


----------



## Philly

Arghhh....I've put the pictures on my blog for the moment until I resolve the problem.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## wizer

My God. I was wondering who got Aled. This is stunning and what a coincidence it went to Philly. Absolutely amazing. Philly, please bring this to the next show so I can have a look!


----------



## 9fingers

OK you tried Wizer but no cigar mate!!

Bob


----------



## wizer

Honestly. If Philly re-uploaded the files without the spaces in the file name, it would work.

It's this forum software that can't understand spaces in file names.


----------



## Aled Dafis

Thanks Philly, and others for your kind comments.  

The plane is based on a Sauer and Steiner shoulder plane, that I was fortunate enough to have a play with at Westonbirt this year, it's my first ever shoulder plane, and only my second dovetailed plane - the first was based on a Holtey 11-SA. 

I'm afraid that the fit and finish isn't quite up to Konrad's very high standards, the mouth opening for instance is way too wide  , and the bed is slightly out of square, so the iron needs to be honed slightly out of square to accomodate for this  . Having said that, I tried the plane out on oak, both with and against the grain, and it worked pretty well.  

The engraving was done on my school's CNC router (Roland Modela 500, if you're interested) which I commisioned a couple of weeks ago, after it being sat doing nothing for over five years - the "woodwork" teacher needs a good kick up the ****!!

My next project is to make myself the same plane, as I can see it coming in very usefull for a number of small jobs. 

The sides for my next plane will be cut almost entirely on the Modela, with a little touch up to the corners of the tails by hand. The sole will then be roughed out on the milling machine before being fettled again by hand. I'll post a step by step thread when I get started.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Mr Ed

Aled that looks amazing. I had a feeling you would try something like this and it looks to be a complete triumph from what I can see.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## woodbloke

It's very simple. The reason Philly's pic's won't show is that he's lost all his 'puter power...he's had his hair cut! :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed

Aled Dafis":21i49r5s said:


> I'll post a step by step thread when I get started.



Aled, I'm really looking forward to some WIP pictures and notes as its something I fancy giving a try and you seem to be set to become somewhat of a local expert on the subject!  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## TheTiddles

plenty of spare time in those long lunch breaks, late starts, early finishes and huge holidays...


----------



## Aled Dafis

EdSutton":1h5yr7ok said:


> Aled, I'm really looking forward to some WIP pictures and notes as its something I fancy giving a try and you seem to be set to become somewhat of a local expert on the subject!
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Thanks Ed - No pressure then :wink: 

What you must remember is that an ex is a has been, and a spurt is merely a drip under pressure!!

There are a few people on here that are far better qualified to become a "local expert" on planemaking, but I'll share as much as I know/learn as I go along. Konrad's advice at Westonbirt was that too many people are afraid of giving it a go, and that I should make a few and learn as I go, after all, the total material cost for Philly's little plane was way under a Tenner, so if it had turned out to be a total disaster, then I wouldn't have lost that much money.

I'll be back in school next week, so it wont be long before the project gets underway. In fact I popped into school this morning to mill out a router opening in the extension wing of my Jet Tablesaw, I'll post pics once I get around to mounting it, which should be sometime tomorrow.

Cheers, Aled


----------



## Aled Dafis

TheTiddles":1yvykqeh said:


> plenty of spare time in those long lunch breaks, late starts, early finishes and huge holidays...



Best job I ever had!!


----------



## wizer

Aled Dafis":301ea5e3 said:


> In fact I popped into school this morning to mill out a router opening in the extension wing of my Jet Tablesaw, I'll post pics once I get around to mounting it, which should be sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers, Aled



Aled, Your not posting nearly enough pics around here my friend


----------



## woodbloke

Aled Dafis":zvi5zyxh said:


> TheTiddles":zvi5zyxh said:
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of spare time in those long lunch breaks, late starts, early finishes and huge holidays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best job I ever had!!
Click to expand...

 
...been there, done that etc. What you forgot to mention Aled was the unremitting *stress* that the job brings. For me, my current employer provides nearly all the benefits you mention, without the stress - Rob


----------



## OPJ

gidon":14b818ju said:


> Well I was gobsmacked to receive this from Secret Santa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic design and craftmanship - thank you so much Secret Santa!! And thanks to Ed for arranging all this - a great idea.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gidon



I'm a bit late to this but, I think this toolbox is excellent - well done to whoever made it!! :shock: 

I've been looking to make something like this for ages now. I was looking at other ideas where the slots down the side of the box, where they would surely get in the way - why didn't I think of putting them on the ends though?! :roll: 

Oh well, another one to add to the New Year's Tuit list.... :wink: 

Looking through this thread, I'm now very sorry I chose to ignore the Secret Santa thing this year - certainly won't be making that same mistake in 2009 though!  :wink:


----------



## Escudo

Ollie,

If your interested in making a tool tote I recommend a look at Jim Tolpins Toolbox Book. Ed picked up on this, it really is an excellent book covering tool storage, boxes, chests, totes and cabinets. Highly recommended.

I used the book for my inspiration and ideas when I came up with the design for Gidon's present.

This was a fun project to make, and can of course be made to suit and fit your own tools. 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Aled Dafis

woodbloke":17fkzusx said:


> ...been there, done that etc. What you forgot to mention Aled was the unremitting *stress* that the job brings. For me, my current employer provides nearly all the benefits you mention, without the stress - Rob


 
True Rob, teaching can be stressful, but I'm lucky that I live in rural West Wales, the kids are quite bearable, and thankfully, far less streetwise than in inner city schools. 

I'm also lucky to be quite laid back, so much of the stress just passes by me - in fact most of my colleagues describe me as being "horizontal"  :roll:  

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Waka

Aled

Beautiful plane, having the original I know the work that has gone into this.

So far the SS presents have been exceptional, whether home made or bought it really doesn't matter, as we all know its the thought that counts.
We must also take into account different peoples skill levels and how deep their pockets are. 

To me this is not to see who can send the best or most expensive SS, its all about bonding with each other as a forum.


----------



## Richard Findley

Hi all,

Some how the whole Secret Santa thing managed to pass me by!!  #-o And I'm sorry it did as the whole think looks to have been a lot of fun with some fantastic gifts. I'm certainly in for this year if it happens!!

Well done everyone  

Happy new year,

Richard


----------



## gidon

OPJ":3n1hmpcf said:


> gidon":3n1hmpcf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was gobsmacked to receive this from Secret Santa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic design and craftmanship - thank you so much Secret Santa!! And thanks to Ed for arranging all this - a great idea.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gidon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit late to this but, I think this toolbox is excellent - well done to whoever made it!! :shock:
> 
> I've been looking to make something like this for ages now. I was looking at other ideas where the slots down the side of the box, where they would surely get in the way - why didn't I think of putting them on the ends though?! :roll:
> 
> Oh well, another one to add to the New Year's Tuit list.... :wink:
> 
> Looking through this thread, I'm now very sorry I chose to ignore the Secret Santa thing this year - certainly won't be making that same mistake in 2009 though!  :wink:
Click to expand...


Yes all my family have been here over the New Year and have been admiring the tool box!

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## wizer

I ordered that Jim Tolpin Book.


----------



## Mr Ed

Its a great book. I quite often flick through the pictures. even though I've looked at it hundreds of times.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Waka

Every day I'm poised when the postman arrives hoping that he's got my SS in his bag, nothing through yet, ah well never mind maybe it will be an easter present

I also note that very few people have displayed their SS on this post, come on guys lets all see what you got.


----------



## wizer

I really am disappointed that you haver not received anything Waka, but then xmas is a busy stressful time. I'm sure it'll come soon.


----------



## Paul Chapman

I've no idea whether the gift I sent ever arrived. It was sent by Recorded Delivery in good time so it should have got there. I've PMd the recipient but he's so far not opened the PM - maybe he's away :? 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## gidon

Paul Chapman":6v2k8zkm said:


> I've no idea whether the gift I sent ever arrived. It was sent by Recorded Delivery in good time so it should have got there. I've PMd the recipient but he's so far not opened the PM - maybe he's away :?
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Same here Paul - sent Special Delivery day before Christmas Eve and signed for Christmas Eve by someone - perhaps the postman!

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## woodbloke

I sent mine in good time about two weeks before Christmas and I know it arrived...but as it was going to foreign climes, I wonder if customs duty had to be paid? :lol: - Rob


----------



## bobscarle

I am, in one way, pleased to hear that I am not the only one who doesn't know if their present arrived. Mine was sent out in good time, at least I thought so, first class, for Christmas and should have arrived. I have heard nothing. I even PM'd Ed to see if he was keeping track (he isn't before you ask).

It somehow does not feel right to PM my recipient to ask if he had the present. I guess that I will wait patiently along with the rest of you.

Bob


----------



## wizer

I hope these little problems don't marr the scheme for next year. twas fun.


----------



## Mr Ed

bobscarle":2zwenkq1 said:


> It somehow does not feel right to PM my recipient to ask if he had the present. I guess that I will wait patiently along with the rest of you.



I've PM'ed him and await a response.

Other than me constantly chasing everyone via e-mail I'm not sure there is a practical way I could monitor what arrived and what didn't. This scheme relies on the responsible attitude of those participating once I have acted as matchmaker and made the introductions.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## big soft moose

well mine turned up today ( first day back at work) - I got a nice tenon saw, a marking knife , and a strange little square/ T shaped thing (i'm sure its not the makers fault that i dont know what it is) - I suspect it might be a dovetail marker but as ive never had one before I'm not 100% certain

I then managed to leave said gifts at work so I can't post pictures of them - but will do so tommorow.

I also kicked the post office up the posterior about the delivery of the secret santa i sent - they said they would call me back but then didnt (why am i not suprised by that - flipping royal snail) I will chase them up again tommorow


----------



## Aled Dafis

Hi, I've finally got my buttocks in gear, and photographed Rob's fantastic marking gauge, the fit and fininsh really is of the top drawer. I think it's made fron cherry, and ebony, and probably finished in Rob's favourite Osmo Polyx, I'm sure he'll be along soon to correct me :wink: 

















Whatever it's made from, it's really good!!  

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Aled Dafis

woodbloke":sinconko said:


> I sent mine in good time about two weeks before Christmas and I know it arrived...but as it was going to foreign climes, I wonder if customs duty had to be paid? :lol: - Rob



Rob

I got away with it this time, but the postman did give me a bit of a ticking off about recieving gifts from "across the border". :wink: 

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Mr Ed

Looks great Aled - nice work Rob (no sapwood accents I notice :shock: :lol: )

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Paul Chapman

That looks lovely, Aled.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Aled Dafis

EdSutton":2oxat2yl said:


> Looks great Aled - nice work Rob (no sapwood accents I notice :shock: :lol: )
> 
> Cheers, Ed




:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## woodbloke

Aled Dafis":1u83n4bz said:


> EdSutton":1u83n4bz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Aled - nice work Rob (no sapwood accents I notice :shock: :lol: )
> 
> Cheers, Ed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

 
Sapwood :shock: :lol: ...it's made from American Cherry (laminated construction) and Rosewood (...I think, can't remeber exactly what I used  ) Pin is a masonry nail ground and polished on the leather wheel of the Tormek, finish is umpteen coats of shellac with some wax over the top - Rob


----------



## Anonymous

A Little late posting - sorry, not been near a PC for over a week (bliss) - I am not really a 'web surfer' and I program or analyse/calculate with them every day at work, so try to avoid them during holidays

I opened my Santa's gift on Christmas day and am over the moon!! I am really chuffed as my Santa not only gave me a beautiful and useful (used 3 times already!) gift, but the box showed off great dovetailing skill and a little note inside said that my DT tutorial helped with learning said skills  

Thanks Santa - you know who you are (and so do I :wink: ), I am truly chuffed to bits and have shown it to all friends and family who popped round :lol:


----------



## wizer

oh yes, very nice and I think I have a very good idea who sent it too!

Well Done


----------



## Paul Chapman

That's lovely, Tony. Would be nice to know who made it.....

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke

Hells teeth :x ...that's what I was going to do next year, I've even ordered the hex bit. Back to the drawing board  Nice little box and 'driver though Tony - Rob


----------



## Anonymous

Paul Chapman":8ft79y65 said:


> That's lovely, Tony. Would be nice to know who made it.....
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Not sure I should bobscarle say :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman

Tony":358mzqk9 said:


> Paul Chapman":358mzqk9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's lovely, Tony. Would be nice to know who made it.....
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I should bobscarle say :wink:
Click to expand...


Well done, Bob - a lovely gift =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Karl

Excellent work Bob.

Rob - if you want to make me one for next Xmas, I don't mind  

Cheers

Karl


----------



## woodbloke

karl":ng46ozed said:


> Excellent work Bob.
> 
> Rob - if you want to make me one for next Xmas, I don't mind
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl


Hey Karl - you need to speak nicely to Ed to fiddle the draw :lol: - Rob


----------



## Karl

:lol:


----------



## Mr Ed

Looks like a lovely gift Tony - well done Bob.

I must point out that the drawmaster is wholly impartial and the allocation cannot be fiddled - feel free to test this out with tool bribery if you wish :wink: 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Waka

The box is stunning and to find the tool inside is a real bonus, well done Bob.
Tony do you know how to use the tool :wink:


----------



## big soft moose

So I know who my secret santa was now... so a big thank you to tony for the saw and marking knife and erm.. that other thing. ( I would stress that it isnt tony's fault i dont know what it is , I'm a bit of a hand tool novice)

could i ask you to enlighten my ignorance and let me know what it is and what i should do with it (polite answers only  )


----------



## Anonymous

Waka":4p1xyqzj said:


> The box is stunning and to find the tool inside is a real bonus, well done Bob.
> Tony do you know how to use the tool :wink:



No problem, just got to get the battery fully charged and she's away :wink:


----------



## Anonymous

big soft moose":3g4qjsbf said:


> So I know who my secret santa was now... so a big thank you to tony for the saw and marking knife and erm.. that other thing. ( I would stress that it isnt tony's fault i dont know what it is , I'm a bit of a hand tool novice)
> 
> could i ask you to enlighten my ignorance and let me know what it is and what i should do with it (polite answers only  )



A pleasure :wink: 

It is a dovetail marking guage made with my own fair hands (as was the knife handle and blade - but not the saw  ) and the two pieces are joined with a sliding dovetail. 

Use it to mark out the dovetails as shown in this piccy

http://www.robcosman.com/tools_markers.php

If you can get hold of Rob Cosman's DT videos, it is pretty much the same design as the one he uses


----------



## Mr Ed

I'm just trying to close out the last few missing links of people who have not received gifts yet.

By my records of the 23 people who signed up;

18 have definitely received gifts.
2 have not posted in the thread to say a gift is received, but I know they have been sent.
2 people have yet to receive a gift, but I believe them to be en-route or imminent.
1 person has not received a gift from a member who appears to have gone AWOL - not sure what to do about this one...

So all in all not a bad success rate, but I really want to make sure everyone gets something otherwise it won't feel like a success to me. If anyone can shed light on the missing links then please let me know.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## MikeG.

Ed,

could I just add my voice to those appreciative of your efforts with this. Although I didn't take part (next year, maybe?!) I think it is a brilliant idea, and I know it must have taken quite a bit of organnising. Well done! 

Mike


----------



## Mr Ed

Thanks for the vote of confidence Mike.

The Americans over on Woodnet had something like 80+ people in theirs this year so we need to up the stakes at UKWorkshop for 2009!

Cheers, Ed


----------



## big soft moose

the muppets at the post office have confirmed that they haven't yet delivered mine ( erm yes thankyou i knew that already, morons) and are looking into why.

I have a spare so if they havent delivered it by the end of the weekend (if you could let me know ed) i will send the other one special delivery - then if my victim ends up with two if the post office ever gets its act in gear it will just be recompence for the extreme lateness.

Next year I think I'll use DHL :roll:


----------



## Mr Ed

Well I assume your recipient will post in this thread if/when it gets to them.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## big soft moose

and here are my wonderous new toys - as i have never in my entire adult life cut a dovetail by hand (the few times i ve done it at all ive used a router.) these will come in handy as i slowly learn my wauy arround propper (non round) woodwork





you cant see it in the picture but tony has thoughtfully made a flat on one side of the knife handle so it doesnt roll off the bench into the vast swathe of shavings that passes for my workshop floor

and the saw handle actually fits my hand - which is a first, all my other saws ( largely plastic handled efforts from b&Q ) have handles that are too small or uncomfortable.

all round a great present and one i look forward to playing with and the challenge ive set myself is to use them to make next years secret santa !


----------



## ac445ab

Hi all, 
Some pictures of Italian version of Secret Santa: 
http://www.arcadilegno.it/viewtopic.php ... &start=120 

Ciao 
Giuliano


----------



## Mr Ed

ac445ab":3a52pwb0 said:


> Hi all,
> Some pictures of Italian version of Secret Santa:
> http://www.arcadilegno.it/viewtopic.php ... &start=120
> 
> Ciao
> Giuliano



Excellent

I can't say I really followed the discussion very well, but I enjoyed the pictures.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Waka

Agreed some excellent SS there.


----------



## bobscarle

Tony, I am so pleased that you liked the gift. As I said in my note, I had to think long and hard about what to do. Also I am very relieved to see that you got it in time for Christmas, I was getting very worried!

This exercise has been, in my opinion anyway, a great success and one which surely must continue. There has been some fabulous workmanship in the tools given and some extreme generosity in the bought gifts.

Thank you Ed for organising it all and well done everybody who participated.

Bob


----------



## Waka

EdSutton":1tt7t68t said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Mike.
> 
> The Americans over on Woodnet had something like 80+ people in theirs this year so we need to up the stakes at UKWorkshop for 2009!
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Ed

I would like to also give a round of thanks for your organisation, I enjoyed participating and even though my SS is somewhere other than Weymouth and I'm not sure that mine arrived at its destination, I'll still participate next year.


----------



## Karl

Ed - me too. Many thanks for organising and i'll definitely be in for this year.

Can I make one suggestion (to avoid any disappointment) - an undertaking from all participants that their gift will be sent by the latest posting date for the service they choose (whether 1st class, standard parcels, next day) etc. I chose to send mine by guaranteed next day delivery. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Mr Ed

Waka":35l4hjpu said:


> my SS is somewhere other than Weymouth



I'm chasing that bit, I'm probably breaking the secrecy here, but your santa has posted in this thread about his problems with the post office so that should give some confidence that its in the system somewhere.



waka":35l4hjpu said:


> I'm not sure that mine arrived at its destination



I've PM'ed your recipient and was hoping he would post something in the thread soon to demonstrate that it got there - maybe he'll get round to it this weekend...

Thanks for the positive feedback.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Mr Ed

karl":33gddt0e said:


> Can I make one suggestion (to avoid any disappointment) - an undertaking from all participants that their gift will be sent by the latest posting date for the service they choose (whether 1st class, standard parcels, next day) etc. I chose to send mine by guaranteed next day delivery.



I kind of set that as a rule this time anyway, I also put the last posting dates in the thread for peoples information. I wish there was a more positive way of ensuring people get stuff sent in time, but ultimately you have to rely on people feeling a sense of accountability to do the right thing.

Given that we started talking about this at the beginning of October, you'd like to think that 3 months is long enough for people to get organised. The reality is that in any group of people there will always be some that leave it to the last minute, but I don't think you'll ever stop that.

I suggest we have another discussion about rules when its time to start the next one, it may be that over the course of the year someone has a brainwave about how to streamline things and we can incorporate it.


One other thing is the role of the organiser - I'm more than happy to do it again next year, but I'd also be quite OK if someone else wants a go next time. We can decide that in October perhaps...

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer

I'm making mine the next chance I get!!


----------



## big soft moose

EdSutton":3v3oyw4n said:


> Waka":3v3oyw4n said:
> 
> 
> 
> my SS is somewhere other than Weymouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm chasing that bit, I'm probably breaking the secrecy here, but your santa has posted in this thread about his problems with the post office so that should give some confidence that its in the system somewhere.
Click to expand...


I have been on to the royal mail (yet again) and it appears that they have delivered it to an entirely wrong address in entirely the wrong city (so what precicesly was the point of sending it recorded ?? useless bar stewards)

As the secret is out now I have pm'd my recipient to appologise and to assure him that a replacement gift will be sent special delivery in the early part of next week.

I would add my thanks to ed for organising this and extend my heartfelt apologies to him also for not ensuring my recipient had something to open for xmas. This will not happen again - next year (assuming Ilm allowed to play after this years ostrich up) I will use either the work DHL account or special delivery in plenty of time.


----------



## big soft moose

karl":6qu0gql9 said:


> Can I make one suggestion (to avoid any disappointment) - an undertaking from all participants that their gift will be sent by the latest posting date for the service they choose (whether 1st class, standard parcels, next day) etc. I chose to send mine by guaranteed next day delivery.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



You are entirely right karl and I totally hold my hand up / hang my head in acknowledging my failure in that regard - I was unfortunately moving house just before xmas which screwed up the initial timings (and yes i know thats no excuse) then i had this sorry saga with the post office and the fact that they apparently think weymouth and portsmouth are the same place :roll:


----------



## Karl

big soft moose":5zdt1d9d said:


> You are entirely right karl and I totally hold my hand up / hang my head in acknowledging my failure in that regard - I was unfortunately moving house just before xmas which screwed up the initial timings (and yes i know thats no excuse) then i had this sorry saga with the post office and the fact that they apparently think weymouth and portsmouth are the same place :roll:



BSM - sorry if it looked like I was singleing you out as a naughty boy - wasn't my intention. 

I also think that those who received gifts should be a little quicker to at least acknowledge receipt (if only for the SS's peace of mind). But as Ed says, these are matters to be sorted before this years event.

BTW, I will take lower bribes than Ed for fixing the draw, if anybody wants to nominate me to organise this years event 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer

If Ed is saying that he doesn't want to do it next year, then we'll have a poll nearer the time or something. But if Ed's up for it. He handled it brilliantly.


----------



## Mr Ed

EdSutton":1jxzm9xt said:


> One other thing is the role of the organiser - I'm more than happy to do it again next year, but I'd also be quite OK if someone else wants a go next time. We can decide that in October perhaps...



No, I'm quite content to be organiser for next time, just didn't want to monopolise it if someone else wanted the pleasure.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer

Your burden then.


----------



## Karl

wizer":1xwbaodv said:


> Your burden then.



Agreed. Motion passed. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Woodmagnet

karl":k7d9bruq said:


> wizer":k7d9bruq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your burden then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Motion passed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl
Click to expand...


No need to tell us of your bodily functions Karl. :lol:


----------



## Waka

karl":127fe4lv said:


> wizer":127fe4lv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your burden then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Motion passed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl
Click to expand...


When's the draw?


----------



## Mr Ed

Just when I was beginning to think Santa had struck me off his list for setting up a scheme in competition with him, I received a package in the post today;






















Its a panel gauge in Ebony (or might not be ebony, but lets just say a dense tropical hardwood!). By enormous coincidence I am making a chest using frame and panel construction at the moment and am just about to mark out and raise the panels, so it will be pressed into use immediately.

Thanks Steve (Dunbarhamlin), its beautifully made and fills a gap in my tool collection. I am particularly fond of marking and measuring equipment, so its greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## big soft moose

looking good ed

by the way my secret santa take two went in the post guaranteed 24 hour delivery on friday

no word yet from my "victim" on whether it has arrived which is a tad worrisome 

If they lose this one i will hand deliver take 3 , whatever it takes....


----------



## wizer

That looks lovely Ed. Well done Steve.


----------



## dunbarhamlin

Can confirm sawdust and shavings taste and smell like macassar.

Think I'd better start making this years straight away.


----------



## Mr Ed

I nearly said Macassar Ebony, but then wasn't sure. My pictures make it look lighter and redder than it is in reality, but over doing red tones is a foible of the Nikon D80 I am told.

Anyway, its a beautiful timber - thanks Steve

Cheers, Ed


----------



## dunbarhamlin

I know the bar should have been oriented the other way for seasonal changes, but after destroying the first stock, fitting the mortice to the already dimensioned bar didn't quite work - so I had to rotate through 90° for a smidgeon extra width.
(So now I really _know_ to always fit the tenon to the mortice, not visa versa)


----------



## Paul Chapman

That's a cracking panel gauge, Ed. Great work, Steve =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Mattty

That panel gauge is lovely. Great photos too =D>


----------



## Karl

Beautiful gift - bet you're well chuffed Ed. Don't think that will look out of place alongside your Chris Vespers !

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Waka

Well, I received my SS on Thursday and very pleased I am.
It's a nice piece of turning and will be used for things that I'm using at the time like screws etc.


----------



## wizer

oh very nice. One of those things you didn't know you needed. I'd quite like one meself!


----------



## big soft moose

I'm glad you like it WaKa - the original that the post office lost had rare earth magnets embedded in the base , but i didnt bother on the replacement as it was pointed out to me that planes are largely brass and thus non magnetic 

the secondary rim is pitched in the opposite way to the bowl so you can if you wish rest small bolts/screws etc to keep them seperate from the main contents.

woodwise its made from (I think) ABW - and was once part of a 200 year old bar top in a cornish pub - I got the whole bar top out of a skip about 5 year back when it was ripped out to become a plastic brewery pub.


----------



## Karl

At last - i've found the charger for my camera! 






Cheers Damian (Ironballs)

Karl


----------



## Paul Chapman

They look nice.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------

